
Audrey: GitHub for Siri - davidyapdy
HTTPS://getaudrey.com
======
pedalpete
How is this 'github for Siri'?? The reason I clicked is more because I thought
I was misunderstanding, and so I was curious. But I don't think you can
continue with a non-sensical comparison.

------
robtkiller
I'm interested where GitHub comes into play here. Took a look at the website
but didn't see anything the resembled git or GitHub funtionality.

